# Childhood Nicknames



## Camper6 (Apr 27, 2017)

What are some of the childhood nicknames you remember and some of them stuck into adulthood.

And you wonder how they got them.
This one: He used to wear his belt way up high:  Highpockets
This one: Probably from the comics: Skeezix


----------



## Wintermint (Apr 27, 2017)

For some unfathomable reason for a few years in my mid teens I had the nickname Jake. None of my actually names sound remotely like Jake and it didn't refer to anything else that I was aware of. I asked one or two people at one time but nobody had an explanation!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2017)

Never had a nickname.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Apr 27, 2017)

Not in childhood but while in the Navy I was called "Country" because I walked as if I had one foot in a furrow. It's because I have one leg slightly shorter than the other and have a loose, shambling walk. Later I put a small lift in one shoe to correct leg length.


----------



## jujube (Apr 27, 2017)

One of my sisters is still called by the name that another sister called her as a baby.  She couldn't pronounce the name correctly.  It caught on.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 27, 2017)

When I was working, I was the oldest worker left before I retired. One day, one of my co-workers called me Pappy. Hated it at first, but over the years it has grown on me. Thus, Pappy it is.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 27, 2017)

One of our gang had a rather large  head.  We all called him  "Bucket Head".  

He just laughed.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 27, 2017)

In high school, my girlfriend named me "Phubert". 

Variations included "PhuBear", "PhuPhil" and "PhuBippy". 

Nothing like sitting in a class with 18 of my all-male classmates and hearing from the hallway, "PHUBEAR, ARE YOU THERE?"


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 27, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Never had a nickname.



But what about the gang you hung around with?


----------



## Kadee (Apr 27, 2017)

My nickname was kadee that's my user name on here,it was a combination of my first name and my last name 
my fathers parents ( Grandparents ) called me that ..


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Apr 27, 2017)

Was, admittedly, overweight while in elementary and high school.  Small school so was called "Fatty", "Fatso", "Fats".  A half-century later, I still harbor negative feelings towards a couple of those who were the most cruel with their remarks.  Saw one of the worst at our 50th class reunion.  He probably outweighs me by 100 lbs and it's all fat that hangs out over his belt.  You don't know how difficult it was to hold my tongue.  Would have accomplished nothing to have made a scene.  Certainly did allow me a good laugh inside, though.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 27, 2017)

All through grade school and High school I was called Blue Eyes. I was the only girl in my class with Blue eyes and I was with the same girls all through High School. It's funny because I met a girl last week at my Doctor's office. She recognized me and said we went to school together. I said I couldn't believe she remembered me after all these years and she said "It's because of your eyes".


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 27, 2017)

My Dad called me punkin,my Grandfather called me poofnik,not sure of the spelling. Maybe a German word,not sure. My Uncle called me Bob O link. He named everyone of the girls in the family after a bird.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 27, 2017)

I have blue eyes as well sassy ,I was called blue eyes by my parents ....,I went to the Adelaide hospital dentist recently, where I hadn't been in the past ,and the young lady who "cleaned" my teeth said do you mind me saying ...you have really nice blue eyes ...oh course I didn't mind ..it's not to often you get a complement about your looks at 71 years old :thumbsup:


----------



## jujube (Apr 27, 2017)

Well, I did get my screen name from my grandpa.  He called me Jujubee, as he said I was a sweet little busy bee.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 28, 2017)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Was, admittedly, overweight while in elementary and high school.  Small school so was called "Fatty", "Fatso", "Fats".  A half-century later, I still harbor negative feelings towards a couple of those who were the most cruel with their remarks.  Saw one of the worst at our 50th class reunion.  He probably outweighs me by 100 lbs and it's all fat that hangs out over his belt.  You don't know how difficult it was to hold my tongue.  Would have accomplished nothing to have made a scene.  Certainly did allow me a good laugh inside, though.



I suffered the same fate being overweight. And I still harbor resentment. I would have said something . I wouldn't have let the opportunity pass by.

One of the kids called 'fats' went on to become an outstanding hockey player with the Detroit Red Wings.

So much for that.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 29, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My Dad called me punkin,my Grandfather called me poofnik,not sure of the spelling. Maybe a German word,not sure. My Uncle called me Bob O link. He named everyone of the girls in the family after a bird.



My daddy called me Punkin, too, Ruth.  It was a term of endearment he would use especially if I was hurt or upset.  Still gives me warm fuzzy feelings to remember it.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 30, 2017)

The cruelest nickname from my childhood.

On the boys had one leg shorter that the other.

The nickname was 'Hoppy".  I thought that was cruel and called him by his name.

Kid can be the cruelest individuals on the planet.


----------



## Trade (May 18, 2017)

I grew up in Florida and I have a Polish last name which got butchered into many various unflattering nicknames.

When my mother and father separated she moved us back to her home area in North Jersey for a while and I spent the first half of the fourth grade in school up there. It was a quite a relief because my name fit right in up there.


----------



## JaniceM (May 21, 2017)

None of the kids I grew up with had unusual nicknames, and most even went by their given names-  Richard was Richard, David was David, Susan was Susan, etc.  I guess we were really formal  
The only exceptions:  one classmate always went by his middle name, and nobody even knew it wasn't his first name until he had his full name printed in the yearbook;  and another classmate was
always known as Buddy, we all assumed it was his given name until Jr High when a substitute teacher mentioned his real name.


----------



## Elsie (May 22, 2017)

'Sunshine'.  I smiled and acted cheerful, even though I was not a happy child.


----------



## dollie (May 22, 2017)

i was called skinny minnie  at work


----------



## Elsie (May 22, 2017)

dollie, I remember as an early teen worrying to my mother about how my upper arms seemed to be becoming fat, and she said they weren't, I was just becoming a women. ha  I felt better about it after that.  But these days I've become way too much of a woman, lol


----------

